# BEACH SHARKING WHATS THE WORD??



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Whats the word guys???


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh it was on man!Me and Coochie and my daughterjust walked in the door. AS of yet nobody had caught anything...but it was a hella good time!!! Good food, some of the usual faces, and some new faces! A

And doods iraqui style mortar round bait laucnher on wheels was insane!!! 

FOOOOMP!!!!!

All you could here after was the line peelin off his reel for over a hundred yards!!!! Bad ass engineered cannon!

HAd a good time Konz and Christy, thanx for puttin it together again!
And good seein the rest of you smelly fools!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------

